

Raspberry Pi Marks 2nd Birthday with plan for open source graphics driver - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/raspberry-pi-marks-2nd-birthday-with-plan-for-open-source-graphics-driver/

======
ChuckMcM
To be honest, I didn't think Broadcom would do this (release enough
information to write a non-blob driver) but perhaps a thaw is coming in
Graphics driver information. One can only hope.

